# Acustica Pensado EQ - so little buzz?



## NekujaK (Dec 3, 2019)

Acustica released their highly anticipated Pensado EQ last week, but excitement around the plugin seems to have waned very quickly. I've been following the release thread on Gearslutz to see how folks are responding to it, but the thread is only 5 pages long (short for an Acustica-related product) and a good number of that is devoted to squabbling over discount codes, or lack thereof. Today, the entire thread was pushed off the first page of new releases, while a very lively Acustica Gold 3 thread still continues to thrive.

I've seen little or no mention of the Pensado EQ on VI-Control, or other music forums.

So what happened? Acustica's releases usually generate a fair amount of talk, and adding Dave Pensado to the mix (no pun intended), would seem like a no brainer to heighten the level of buzz.

Perhaps the plugin simply isn't all that great. Or perhaps we're just overloaded with too many plugins and libraries these days. Oh well...


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 3, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Acustica released their highly anticipated Pensado EQ last week, but excitement around the plugin seems to have waned very quickly. I've been following the release thread on Gearslutz to see how folks are responding to it, but the thread is only 5 pages long (short for an Acustica-related product) and a good number of that is devoted to squabbling over discount codes, or lack thereof. Today, the entire thread was pushed off the first page of new releases, while a very lively Acustica Gold 3 thread still continues to thrive.
> 
> I've seen little or no mention of the Pensado EQ on VI-Control, or other music forums.
> 
> ...



Wondering same thing, especially given current promo lib costs, vs Pensado EQ. Hoping for some thoughts now that Cyber Monday is long gone ....


----------



## alexishere (Dec 4, 2019)

I think that we are reaching a point where we’ve too many/sufficient plugins in our folders.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 13, 2019)

Any of you have worked with Acustica Nebula plugins?


----------



## Henu (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm too scared, to be honest. They seem to be some serious CPU hogs while having an own weird ecosystem. Maybe some day I'll bite the bullet!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 13, 2019)

Henu said:


> I'm too scared, to be honest. They seem to be some serious CPU hogs while having an own weird ecosystem. Maybe some day I'll bite the bullet!



Important consideration!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2019)

Henu said:


> I'm too scared, to be honest. They seem to be some serious CPU hogs while having an own weird ecosystem. Maybe some day I'll bite the bullet!




Hmmmm ...... Nebula maybe, but Acqua plugins and Aquarius App have been as straightforward in recent times as any top FX I use. My talents are darned limited, so main issue is lack of "Presets' vs many comparable choices. VST themselves have been capable and solid .... (Win10 Pro 64 VST /VST3)
_Just imho_ ....


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## ceemusic (Dec 13, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Any of you have worked with Acustica Nebula plugins?


Yes, for about 10 years now.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 13, 2019)

ceemusic said:


> Yes, for about 10 years now.



Maybe you can tell me what you really like about these, and what to watch for? I could only afford one or two at the moment (not my day job, so investing is sporadic). 

Here is what I need a solution for: "I have old tracks (*.wav) I'd like to clean-up and beef up a bit in a transparent way, hoping to carve a bit of space and definition around the various sounds. It's only instrumental music using synths and sound modules. (One song also has an annoying clipping horror for a second)."

I have various Waves plugins but haven't kept up with their stuff, it's becoming a pain to update (I know some have shared tips and tricks, but I'm not really feeling drawn to Waves for this, looking for fresher products). 


Thanks!


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 24, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply. The best thing to do is demo & find one you like using or works the best on you material. I'd start with some of these channel strips: Lime, Pink, Amethyst, Navy, Gold


----------



## emid (Dec 24, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Maybe you can tell me what you really like about these, and what to watch for? I could only afford one or two at the moment (not my day job, so investing is sporadic).
> 
> Here is what I need a solution for: "I have old tracks (*.wav) I'd like to clean-up and beef up a bit in a transparent way, hoping to carve a bit of space and definition around the various sounds. It's only instrumental music using synths and sound modules. (One song also has an annoying clipping horror for a second)."
> 
> ...



I'm no expert but been using AA plugs for sometimes. Many will echo my opinion that you will forget the top notched plugins you have been using and will instantly feel a difference in your mixes compared to old plugs. Users say it's the 3D-ness of the sound they get. I think the most likely definition of it is to have a round, balanced and expensive mix and feel. But you have to experience it and I would strongly suggest downloading Aquarius and get the newest freebie called Celestial which is the emulation of SSL Fusion. Read/watch on youtube that how it is being used to get an idea if you haven't used the original unit before. Basically put it on your final mix bus and start playing with the knobs; these are straight forward. It's like analog summing. I think you will definitely find the solution of what you are thinking of doing with your old tracks. Yes AA plugs are cpu intensive but there are work arounds like bouncing, printing tracks then freezing etc. Unfortunately, AA doesn't have any eq freebie but does have Tan compressor. If you are going to try anything from AA always keep the Pre button on. Lastly, some people mix individual tracks with digital plugins but on mixbus they use AA channel strips to get 'that' analog feel, you could also get away with this technique plus can save cpu.

Waves, PA are long gone for me. I'm not gonna pay a single penny to specially waves from now.


----------

